# Lonely Planet & Pikeo want to publish your photos!



## Pikeo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its Kev here from Pikeo, the new photo-sharing website. How would you like the chance to have one of your photographs published on the cover of a Lonely Planet travel guide and seen by millions?!

Were looking for the most unique and inspiring shots of Paris, London, Istanbul and Barcelona for the cover of Lonely Planets Encounter travel guide series. 

Four winning shots will be chosen by a panel of judges consisting of travel photography experts, including representatives from the Association of British Photographers, Pikeo and Lonely Planet Images.

The winners of each cover will also receive a free trip to India, Russia, Morocco or Kenya courtesy of Intrepid Travel!

To enter, and for info on what the judges are looking for, simply click here to visit the competition page at Pikeo.com and follow the instructions. 

The competition is open to photographers at all levels. Entries close September 8th 2008. 

Good luck!
Kev


----------



## Pikeo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello again

Its Kev here from Pikeo.com. Just a quick reminder that entries for the Pikeo-Lonely Planet photography competition close on Monday 8th September.

That means theres only 1 week left to submit your shots and have the chance to see your photo published on the cover of a Lonely Planet travel guide!

To enter now, simply visit http://*lonelyplanet.pikeo.com and follow the instructions. *

Good luck!
Kev


----------

